# Thor gegen Hulk: Der erste deutsche Trailer zu Tag der Entscheidung



## Launethil (16. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Thor gegen Hulk: Der erste deutsche Trailer zu Tag der Entscheidung* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Thor gegen Hulk: Der erste deutsche Trailer zu Tag der Entscheidung


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Mai 2017)

Warum zum Geier wurde der Titel geändert? Ragnarök klingt mMn deutlich imposanter.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum zum Geier wurde der Titel geändert? Ragnarök klingt mMn deutlich imposanter.


Vielleicht dachte man sich:
"Ragnarök klingt so unverständlich, so un-deutsch. Kommt, setzen wir nen plakativen Titelzusatz dran. Hat man zwar schon tausendfach gehört, aber die Kinobesucher wollen das."

 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Odin333 (16. Mai 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum zum Geier wurde der Titel geändert? Ragnarök klingt mMn deutlich imposanter.



Das ist die eine Frage, die weitaus interessantere Frage ist, welcher Affe für die Übersetzung verantwortlich ist. Das wäre ein Kandidat für den Vollhonk des Jahres-Preis.


----------



## Cosgrove83 (16. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube auf dem Würfel für deutsche Filmtitel standen außerdem "Thor 3 - Jetzt erst Recht", "Thor 3 - Die Rückkehr", "Thor 3 - Die Mission", "Thor 3 - 96 Hours" oder "Thor 3 - Volles Roooärrr!!"

Tja, die Würfel sind gefallen also ist es mal wieder "der Tag der Entscheidung" geworden....das ist so 90er.


----------



## Chroom (17. Mai 2017)

Led Zeppelin im Trailer  yeahhh
Zieh ich mir rein den Schinken


----------



## Phone (17. Mai 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das ist die eine Frage, die weitaus interessantere Frage ist, welcher Affe für die Übersetzung verantwortlich ist. Das wäre ein Kandidat für den Vollhonk des Jahres-Preis.


Geht in Deutschland nicht anders damit keine Verbindung zu anderen Filmen oder ähnlichem hergestellt werden kann. 
Da es Ragnarok in vielen Verbindungen gibt musste der Titel geändert werden.
War aber auch schon bei einem anderen Teil der Serie so.

Typisch deutsch halt ^^


----------



## hawkytonk (17. Mai 2017)

Cosgrove83 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auf dem Würfel für deutsche Filmtitel standen außerdem "Thor 3 - Jetzt erst Recht", "Thor 3 - Die Rückkehr", "Thor 3 - Die Mission", "Thor 3 - 96 Hours" oder "Thor 3 - Volles Roooärrr!!"
> 
> Tja, die Würfel sind gefallen also ist es mal wieder "der Tag der Entscheidung" geworden....das ist so 90er.



Du hast "Thor: Donnerstag" vergessen.


----------



## Odin333 (17. Mai 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Geht in Deutschland nicht anders damit keine Verbindung zu anderen Filmen oder ähnlichem hergestellt werden kann.
> Da es Ragnarok in vielen Verbindungen gibt musste der Titel geändert werden.



Ragnarok gibt es als Untertitel zu anderen Filmen? Ich glaube nicht.

Tag der Entscheidung ist aber ein eigener Film, Red Rising - Tag der Entscheidung ist ein Buch, und Alaskan Bushpeople - Tag der Entscheidung ist eine Folge einer Serie.

Das wird sicher wieder so gelaufen sein:
Horst: Ey Ali, wir sollen wieder einen Film übersetzen, schau mal im Pons nach, was Ragnarok heisst.
Ali: Moment... reziprok heisst abwechselnd, gegenseitig, umschichtig, ...
Horst: Nicht reprizok... RAGNAROK!
Ali: Ah, ok, Moment ... das steht im Pons nicht drin.
Horst: Hmm... schau mal bei Google nach.
Ali: Da steht was von Weltuntergang und Apocalypse
Horst: Mist, Apocalypse hatten wir erst bei X-Men und "Thor - Weltuntergang" kling irgendwie komisch.
Was steht denn bei Google was Apocalypse ist?
Ali: Moment... das ist ein Album von Bill Callahan
Horst: ... und was noch...
Ali: Da stehen viel zu viele schwierige Worte...
Horst: Verdammt... dann schreiben wir einfach "Tag der Entscheidung" drunter, das passt irgendwie auf alles.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (17. Mai 2017)

Cosgrove83 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auf dem Würfel für deutsche Filmtitel standen außerdem "Thor 3 - Jetzt erst Recht", "Thor 3 - Die Rückkehr", "Thor 3 - Die Mission", "Thor 3 - 96 Hours" oder "Thor 3 - Volles Roooärrr!!"
> 
> Tja, die Würfel sind gefallen also ist es mal wieder "der Tag der Entscheidung" geworden....das ist so 90er.



Ich würde mal gerne den Würfel von alten Horrorschinken sehen, die so tolle Dinge wie "Folterzug der geschändeten Frauen" kreiert haben.


----------

